
Black Holes are sending quantum messages in the universe - ovidiu69
http://www.astrowatch.net/2016/10/quantum-information-processing-near.html
======
gus_massa
The name "quantum message" is misleading. They are not transmitting anything
interesting. All the message is the speed of the rotation of the black hole.

This is interesting for theoretical calculations, but I think it would be very
difficult to measure it experimentally. Anyway, it's totally impossible to use
this in a quantum computer, as the article try to induce.

------
ovidiu69
gus_massa - You are totally wrong, you should read the article. First of all
you do not know what the quantum message is all about to be in the position to
judge the importance of it. Second you do not know how to use a quantum
computer, none really knows at this moment. The article states for instance
that Bell states are transmitted via the light emitted near spinning black
holes, which is incredible since nothing else in nature could process quantum
information.

------
ovidiu69
Waiting for the quantum computer to decipher the messages coming from the
black holes!!

